# chessies



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i was intrested in getting a chessie. does anybody know of anywhere to get one in the state of utah. and if anybody has one how dificult are they to train??? thanx


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I got mine from a guy in Provo. If I remember right, his name was Harward. A Chessie will not do too well if it is given too much time on its own. Mine has been the easiest dog that I have ever had. But she stays in the house and is with us all of the time. When she does have to stay home alone, she is in her crate. Shasta can be a bit stubborn, and temperamental at times. She does not do well around people that she doesn't know. If you are willing to spend a lot (most of) your time with your dog, you will love your Chessie. If you are going to keep your dog out in the kennel (except for its daily training), do yourself and your dog a favor and get a Lab.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I got mine from a guy that lives up in Willard, Loke pretty muck covered Thor's temperment to a tee, only the fact that he loves to be around new people. He does well with other dogs (Other than the occasional quiver hip :lol: ) He has been tough to train because he has been the most stubborn dog I have ever owned, but he is definately the most loyal dog I have ever owned. He almost has some sort of seperation anxiety if he isnt with me 24/7. I have owned labs that are much easier to train, But I think im hooked on Chessies


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thank you guys for all your input but now that my 2 year old lab was returned to me the wife says i can't get a new dog for a while


----------

